

RethinkDB: Why Start a New Database Company in 2010? (MySQLConf) - mace
http://mysqlconf.blip.tv/file/3495219/

======
rythie
A really interesting point at about 37 minutes in, where they say that drives
could end up executing code just like graphics cards do now.

That could really speed things up. You wouldn't have all the latency of doing
multiple reads on the device to find a file. Normally the CPU would have
interrupt raised for each return of the read but with this it could just
request a file and get the return in one go.

~~~
helwr
i was just reading about Active Disks yesterday:

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.15....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.15.4090&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

<http://www.pdl.cmu.edu/Active/index.shtml>

~~~
rythie
They're both pretty old I think, around 2001? Neither seem particularly
relevant to today's SSDs.

------
jules
I would have loved a little more detail on what kind of performance they
already achieved and what kind of performance they think they can achieve.

------
hristov
This was pretty interesting, I must say. It is nice that they got into the
nitty gritty technical details.

------
modsearch
this video works on iPad :-) I was kind of amazed actually.. oh and good stuff
Slava and Michael!

~~~
cpach
Yeah, blip.tv is a really nice service. There are also download links for
offline consumption. That's great for those of us who don't like Flash but are
using a browser that lacks H.264 support.

RethinkDB:s blog only links to the YouTube version of this presentation, so
thanks mace for providing this alternative link.

